# Birthdays?



## heartoflesh (Oct 20, 2005)

If Halloween is not to be observed on Pagan grounds, what about birthdays?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2005)

My :

The celebration of birthdays is not an intrinisically religious event (the exception to this is the attempt to commemorate the nativity of Christ or saints days and the like, which are intended as, and cannot avoid being, religious acts). They commemorate historical anniversaries, not unlike the Reformation Day or other historical events. Halloween and the rest of the days of the church calendar are created, and intended, to be observed as religious holy days. 

Music, for example, comes to us through the line of Cain through Jubal. But it is a gift of God, adiaphora in itself, despite its pagan origins. Pagan origins don't automatically disqualify something as legitimate for use by the Christian. It is the mixture of heathen religious ways with Christian observances that makes it unlawful. 

Religious worship of the heathens is not something that Christians can borrow bits and pieces from and make it holy. The pure worship of God requires that nothing be added to or taken away from his commanded ordinances, which are spelled out in summary form in the WCF chapter on religious worship. The traditions of men from false annual religious observances should never be borrowed and incorporated into Christianized rituals. This is the error of Roman Catholicism: syncretism. 

But annual commemorations that are not religious but historical may be properly observed. That said, birthdays, like anything else, can be a source of trouble if abused. The focus on the self, the inordinate desire to receive gifts, etc., are some errors that men fall into. Herod's birthday is a warning to us as well. However, I see no reason to condemn birthday observances categorically although I -- on the grounds of the Puritan principle of worship -- would argue that borrowing from pagan or Roman religious observances only breeds superstition and evil.

[Edited on 10-20-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 20, 2005)

In case we don't say it enough, thanks for your thoughtfull and insightfull posts here on the PB Andrew. We appreciate you!


----------



## satz (Oct 20, 2005)

In Genesis 21 didn't Abraham throw something akin to a birthday feast for issac?

Also, i certainly agree with Andrew that events that celebrate a particular person can be abused and potentially lead to pride. But i don't think that necessarily makes them wrong or worldly. In the parable of the lost son the father threw a feast for his son when he repented and returned home.

As for halloween, i always thought the problem was not so much that it had pagan ( as in not from the bible ) origins but that it was especially dedicated to celebrating and glorifying dark spiritual forces.


----------



## satz (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> In case we don't say it enough, thanks for your thoughtfull and insightfull posts here on the PB Andrew. We appreciate you!



Agreed for sure!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



Thanks very much, my friends. God bless!


----------



## heartoflesh (Oct 20, 2005)

Andrew, thank for your reply, and as has already been stated, it was very insightful.



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I see no reason to condemn birthday observances categorically although I -- on the grounds of the Puritan principle of worship -- would argue that borrowing from pagan or Roman religious observances only breeds superstition and evil.



Not to read more into this than you intended, but do you mean cakes, candles and "making a wish"?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> Andrew, thank for your reply, and as has already been stated, it was very insightful.
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome, Rick. To clarify, the last phrase of my sentence was intended to refer to observances that come from religious holidays rather than addressing specific birthday traditions. I don't have any problem personally with cakes or candles. Wishing upon a candle or on a star (I like Jiminy Cricket but...) or when a coin is cast into a fountain is probably based on pure superstition and I do see problems with that. However, wishing someone all the best in the year ahead I think is just conveys good intentions towards the person who is marking another year on the calendar, by God's grace.


----------

